# brad through trim



## hwkremer (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi folks, 

I am doing some oiled birch trim in our house, and the trim is flush with the jamb. It's looking pretty good, but then I got this errant 18g brad through the jamb because of a bad aim (see photo). 

I read this thread started by cabinetman: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/removing-brads-staples-7387/

And I'll likely try one or a combination of the solutions suggested there. 

But since the nail is coming out of the side of the trim, rather than the back of a board, I'm wondering if there is any way of extracting it or cutting it without a lot of gouging. I rather doubt it, but thought I would check.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Those are tough to get rid of... 

I've taken some nippers and clipped off as much as I could then nailset them below the surface. Putty'ed and forgot about them... 

Maybe that one you could back out with the nail set and pull it with nippers, using a piece of shim to protect the trim?? 

good luck.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I dont know any great way to remove it, you will end up having to putty the jamb. :furious:

In the future, if you turn your gun 90 deg. the brad wont be as likely to follow the grain.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

What I've done resonably successfully is to place a very thin strip of wood (or a REALLY thin strip of metal if there's very little brad sticking out) next to the brad then clamp some vise-grips onto it and lever it off using the strip to keep the vise-grips from marring the surface.'

You still have to do something about the hole, of course, but at least it should be fairly clean.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

If you have a pair of theese, that aren't too sharp, you can pull the brad all the way through. then add some putty or glue and push jamb fibers back into place.


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

I have probably trimmed out over 1000 homes and unfortunately this just happens once and a blue moon. It's irritating and frustrating and you have to realize that it is not going to be perfect when you fix it. But you can fix it with minimal damage. I actually had someone ask me a while back how to fix this and I still have the photo's. Some may not agree with how I do this but it works best for me. I cut the nail as close as I can with nippers making sure I don't pull the nail up at all and tear more wood fiber. Now some people use a nail set to set it but I found that the nail set slips off the nail many times and you end up leaving a bigger hole plus sometimes you have to hit it more than once causing more damage.
So what I do is empty the nail cartridge on my trim gun and make sure it is empty. I leave the cartridge open so I can see where the driver comes out. Then I set the gun right over the nail line it up and one pull of the trigger and it is set. You cant do this with all guns but some of the ones I use you can. A little touch of sand paper and your done.


----------



## hwkremer (Jul 26, 2010)

*Thanks to all*

I'll report back with my method and results this weekend. Thank you!


----------



## bosco1970 (Oct 11, 2010)

I agree with all of this!
I'm new to this forum hello everyone.


----------

